# Need help with blower



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm trying to turn a blower that's froze up but I need a bigger wrench, dose anyone have one?

This is what I'm trying to turn, the pulley has a 7" diameter.










This is the wrench I have but it's about 4" too small.










Any help would be most appreciated........need your carpet cleaned for free?


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Check with old Pink Floyd, they should be close to your location.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

WoW. said:


> Check with old Pink Floyd, they should be close to your location.


No, I think The Byrds are more appropriate.

[youtube]W4ga_M5Zdn4[/youtube]


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I could be wrong, but it looks like there might be some flats machined into the shaft just behind the pulley. If so, you might get a big crescent wrench on there.

John


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jpollman said:


> I could be wrong, but it looks like there might be some flats machined into the shaft just behind the pulley. If so, you might get a big crescent wrench on there.
> 
> John


That looks like a keyway on the shaft to me. 

How about going thru the center, is there bolt on the end of the shaft? 

Add a masterlink and some more chain to make your tool longer?

What are chances there might be something caught in the impellors?


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Burksee said:


> That looks like a keyway on the shaft to me.


Yes that's a key-way, what I need is a huge pipe wrench like a four footer with jaws that will open up to seven inches or what's commonly know as a BFW.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Burksee said:


> Add a masterlink and some more chain to make your tool longer?


A tool that is too short :lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Nut or bolt on the end of the shaft or a strap wrench

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=q2dFTpT1BuHu0gHStOHgBw&ved=0CF8Q8wIwAA#


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Burksee said:


> That looks like a keyway on the shaft to me.  Yes that's true
> 
> How about going thru the center, is there bolt on the end of the shaft? No
> 
> ...


 A four foot tool is needed who's got one? :yikes: as in pipe wrench.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Nut or bolt on the end of the shaft or a strap wrench
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=q2dFTpT1BuHu0gHStOHgBw&ved=0CF8Q8wIwAA#


The pulley has a five inch diameter no nut, bolt or flat surface to grab.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

can ya take the pulley off then use a pipe wrench?


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

stickem said:


> can ya take the pulley off then use a pipe wrench?


Yes but I would have to really tear the whole thing apart and I don't want to do that.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Take the wrench you have to the nearest hardware store and have them put a link in the end and add about 6 more inches of chain.......cheap fix..


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

In a pinch I've got by with an old leather belt and a pair of vise grips. Wrap the belt around as tight as you can. Grab the two ends as close to the pulley as you can get with the end of the grips and get up on it.

(Old bike chain works too.)

Good luck, watch yer knuckles.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

wally-eye said:


> Take the wrench you have to the nearest hardware store and have them put a link in the end and add about 6 more inches of chain.......cheap fix..


I know it's hard to tell by the picture but that wrench handle is almost three feet long and the chain has lungs in it to grab the handle. Maybe I could add links to the wrench side though I will have to check that out. I was hoping someone had a four foot pipe wrench I could borrow, this is a five minute job with a large pipe wrench. Thanks though for your suggestions.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a good sized one in my shop at work. I don't think its 4 feet, but I think the jaw is big enough to work. and i have a 3 foot steel bar I use on it. If you can't find one let me know.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> I have a good sized one in my shop at work. I don't think its 4 feet, but I think the jaw is big enough to work. and i have a 3 foot steel bar I use on it. If you can't find one let me know.


OK thanks the jaws would have to open seven inches min.


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks like a Roots style Blower.
If it is froze up (seized) your best bet is to remove it and tear it apart to find out why it is seized.
Forcing it is only going to lead to more damage, and that my friend usually equates to more money....


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Supa Roosta said:


> Looks like a Roots style Blower.
> If it is froze up (seized) your best bet is to remove it and tear it apart to find out why it is seized.
> Forcing it is only going to lead to more damage, and that my friend usually equates to more money....


I wish I had the tools, the time, and the money. Due to the close tolerances a little surface rust on the lobes will cause it to freeze up. A gentle turn and wha-la it's as good as new. I have done this many times with my other blower. This blower works in a damp enviroment and this is a common problem.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i've never seen a pipe wrench that big. 
my 4 footers don't open that big.
if you can find one, will it fit down in there?


----------

